# Best Service releases Elysion 2 by Sonuscore - Interstellar Sound. Instant Inspiration. Supernatural Workflow.



## Best Service Tomasz (Nov 2, 2021)

Best Service proudly presents *Elysion 2* by Sonuscore - The Future is Now​





We started a journey into the future of sound – and we arrived! Encounter Elysion 2 – our massive and incredibly fast scoring tool. Play simple chords and instantly create overwhelming sound worlds. Move your modwheel and distort time and space. Let the famous ensemble engine animate your music.

Powerful synth built on handcrafted processed and synthetic sounds, treated like acoustic instruments. 
Sets a new level of hybrid composing: incredibly simple and outrageously beautiful.
Forms the massive hybrid twin to The Orchestra.
Extends the Elysion ambient synth with aggressive and powerful new instruments, presets, themes and effects.
207 playable instruments, and over 400 complex animated themes.
Interstellar Sound. Instant Inspiration. Supernatural Workflow.​*Elysion 2* is our massive and incredibly fast scoring tool. Press a key and unleash a raw and vivid sonic scenario with our breakthrough and award-winning ensemble engine, known from "The Orchestra". Elysion 2 – The Encounter takes you to the very extremes of our universe – within one modwheel-turn.

*Single-Instrument NKIs – *We included every instrument as a single-instrument NKI to freely play it outside Elysion’s engine.
*Distortion & Saturation FX –* Elysion 2 comes with various built-in effects to enable a more aggressive and driving sound.
*Switchable GUI – *Choose freely between the two GUIs of Elysion and Elysion 2.
The *Elysion 2* themes are named after the planets of our solar system and other interstellar objects, each one representing a different sonic character.





*Key Features:*

All instruments available as single NKI, to freely play them outside the engine
New distortion and saturation FX for a more aggressive and driving sound
Sampled Synthetic Instruments, containing up to 3 Round Robins and 5 Velocity Layers
Refined Ensemble Engine 2.0 with new, powerful functionalities
Unique Motion Engine allowing fundamental customizations
Massive synth hybrid twin of The Orchestra for a new level of cinematic composing
Over 400 complex animated and fully customizable themes, featuring up to 5 fully controllable instruments
Over 207 instantly playable hybrid organic instruments
12.500+ individual samples. All carefully recorded, sampled and handcrafted
MIDI-Export: Unleash the power of the ensemble engine onto your personal template
*Elysion 2* takes off to an exciting chapter of our popular synth Elysion. It comes with a variety of driving and powerful instruments, themes, effects and features.* Elysion 2 *further includes the complete original ambient synth Elysion!

Elysion 2 is available now as a download oder boxed version for only €/$ 249​
Elysion 2 Upgrade for users of Elysion is available for € 39​
*Registered users of "The Orchestra Essentials", "The Orchestra", "Strings of Winter", "Horns of Hell" or "The Orchestra Complete" can get a crossgrade for only €/$ 179*
_Users that registered Elysion in the last 4 weeks will automatically get a free upgrade added to their bestservice.com customer account._

*We hope you do enjoy this new release : )*

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## davidson (Nov 2, 2021)

What are the differences between this and the original elysion?


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 2, 2021)

Seems like a large and worthy update.
Anxious to get more info.


----------



## chillbot (Nov 2, 2021)

davidson said:


> What are the differences between this and the original elysion?


This, exactly. I'm 100% sure I will likely purchase this anyway because I love the original but it's kind of annoying, the description.

I do not care about "powerful synth" or "new level of hybrid composing" or "incredibly fast scoring tool" or "refined ensemble engine" or "unique motion" or "exciting new chapters".

Please just tell me what is new in version 2?


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 2, 2021)

According to Sonuscore's own web page:














ELYSION 2 - Powerful Synth - A New Level of Hybrid Composing


ambient and powerful synth // Massive hybrid twin to THE ORCHESTRA // 207 playable instruments // over 400 complex animated themes




sonuscore.com


----------



## shadowsoflight (Nov 2, 2021)

I've been using Elysion over the last year on a lot of my stuff, and have found it to be perfect for my sci-fi / space themed stuff. Really excited to see this upgrade, and at an affordable level for existing users.

On the topic of what's new, I've found the Sonuscore page to be slightly more helpful:








ELYSION 2 - Powerful Synth - A New Level of Hybrid Composing


ambient and powerful synth // Massive hybrid twin to THE ORCHESTRA // 207 playable instruments // over 400 complex animated themes




sonuscore.com





A couple of tidbits I've found comparing to Elysion 1:
- 154 vs. 207 playable instruments
- Over 250 vs. over 400 complex playable themes
- Focus: AMBIENT – ORGANIC – CINEMATIC vs. AGGRESSIVE – POWERFUL – DRIVING


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 2, 2021)

Looks like ya get some new instruments (that can be used outside the engine)
New fx and improved engine.
Looks good


----------



## cedricm (Nov 2, 2021)

Donwloading


----------



## chillbot (Nov 2, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> According to Sonuscore's own web page


It seems like they are maybe attempting to gloss over that there is very little new content?


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 2, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Donwloading


report back quick lol 😆


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm guessing that similar to past Sonuscore upgrades, this installs as an entirely new library, effectively duplicating content from Elysion v1. If that's the case, it means we need to keep v1 around to be able to properly restore old projects where it was used, which is more than a little annoying.


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 2, 2021)

shadowsoflight said:


> I've been using Elysion over the last year on a lot of my stuff, and have found it to be perfect for my sci-fi / space themed stuff. Really excited to see this upgrade, and at an affordable level for existing users.
> 
> On the topic of what's new, I've found the Sonuscore page to be slightly more helpful:
> 
> ...


I've tried it in a bunch of spacey/sci-fi stuff this year but find it kind of hard to place in a mix since there's so much stuff going on: I tend to sketch with it and then farm out parts I like to dedicated instruments (zebra/diva etc). But it is cool for kick-starting ideas. Kind of like Hollywood Orchestrator for synths. Look forward to exploring the very reasonably priced upgrade!


----------



## jon wayne (Nov 2, 2021)

I had 3 Sonuscore products, only kept Elyision because it was unique. When I look at the V2, I see minimal improvements warranting extra $$$. Still a good product, as is!


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## BluesCat (Nov 2, 2021)

I've been playing with it for a half hour. Generally more percussive type patches as opposed to ambient in V1. 22 Gig download vs @ 12 Gig for V1. No brainer as a $39 upgrade, if you like the synthy sound and function of V1.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 2, 2021)

Euro 249 ? Elysion Intro ( NAMM ??? ) $99. Very interested early on .....

____ Happy TOC 2 User _ Elysion 2Crossgrade @ $179. better _


----------



## cedricm (Nov 2, 2021)

jon wayne said:


> I had 3 Sonuscore products, only kept Elyision because it was unique. When I look at the V2, I see minimal improvements warranting extra $$$. Still a good product, as is!


It seems to me $39 is a fair upgrade price.


----------



## davidson (Nov 2, 2021)

BluesCat said:


> I've been playing with it for a half hour. Generally more percussive type patches as opposed to ambient in V1. 22 Gig download vs @ 12 Gig for V1. No brainer as a $39 upgrade, if you like the synthy sound and function of V1.


Thanks. Does it overwrite the original elysion or do you have to have them installed side-by-side?


----------



## cedricm (Nov 2, 2021)

davidson said:


> Thanks. Does it overwrite the original elysion or do you have to have them installed side-by-side?


Side by side. I'm awaiting an answer from Sonuscore, but I think I'll delete all Legacy folders to clean my SSD.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 2, 2021)

chillbot said:


> This, exactly. I'm 100% sure I will likely purchase this anyway because I love the original but it's kind of annoying, the description.
> 
> I do not care about "powerful synth" or "new level of hybrid composing" or "incredibly fast scoring tool" or "refined ensemble engine" or "unique motion" or "exciting new chapters".
> 
> Please just tell me what is new in version 2?


From the user guide:
New Features in V2.0 of Elysion
• [NEW CONTENT] 65 new instruments
• [NEW CONTENT] 161 new themes
• [NEW FEATURE] Single Instrument nkis
• [NEW FEATURE] More options for saturation and distortion
• [NEW FEATURE] New User Interface Design
• [NEW FEATURE] GUI switchable via main page
• [IMPROVED] Theme browser uses tags now 
• [IMPROVED] Consistent settings between slots in Empty Preset
• [IMPROVED] Sustain pedal behaviour improved
• [REMOVED] Init Button


----------



## chillbot (Nov 2, 2021)

cedricm said:


> • [NEW CONTENT] 65 new instruments



Thanks!

Oddly, I'll probably pass for 65 new instruments, content is all I care about. The price is more than fair! I'm just lazy and it hardly seems worth the time to download and install for the content.


----------



## Virtuoso (Nov 2, 2021)

Nice sounds but the UI is still _tiny_ with fuzzy, hard to read text. And you can't use a mouse wheel to scroll through the preset list - you have to grab and drag the scroll bar.


----------



## Paul Owen (Nov 2, 2021)

My interest was piqued when I saw the trailer over on the Tube but as always, I'm left wondering just how accurate a representation it is of the actual product. Judging by the helpful vid on this thread...I'm guessing not very. 

Official walkthrough needed.


----------



## Delboy (Nov 2, 2021)

Really annoying as I cannot pay in $ as it defaults to £39 which is about £11 dearer plus vat
Id rather pay vat on the USD price and save £11 ... drat
Anywhere else selling this upgrade in the US


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 2, 2021)

The upgrade (at least from bestservice) is kind of strange. You have to download it completely new with 12 rar files, each 1,9 GB, then extract and evrything, overwrite your original library name, and then let it "repair" with the new path in NI.

Downloading now, dont think it will complete this evening, then try tomorrow hoping this will work.

Really wonder why for 39 € they cant simply sent a new Elysion 2 serial and let it install from within NI completely.....

I think it has been asked before: so you will definitely have to delete you Elysion 1 and can only run version 2 as it gets "repaired" to version 2. Really strange.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 2, 2021)

Delboy said:


> Really annoying as I cannot pay in $ as it defaults to £39 which is about £11 dearer plus vat
> Id rather pay vat on the USD price and save £11 ... drat
> Anywhere else selling this upgrade in the US


Best service I'm quite sure. There's a button top of the page to switch currency. Also Sonuscore shop most probably.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## cedricm (Nov 2, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> The upgrade (at least from bestservice) is kind of strange. You have to download it completely new with 12 rar files, each 1,9 GB, then extract and evrything, overwrite your original library name, and then let it "repair" with the new path in NI.
> 
> Downloading now, dont think it will complete this evening, then try tomorrow hoping this will work.
> 
> ...


Well, it took me about 5-10 minutes to download.
I assume, but may be wrong, that it's a question of $$ on the part of Native Instrument, asking more if a dev wants a new entry in nks + new serial number.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 2, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Well, it took me about 5-10 minutes to download.
> I assume, but may be wrong, that it's a question of $$ on the part of Native Instrument, asking more if a dev wants a new entry in nks + new serial number.


Wow, you must have a real good connection......I am downloading now files 1 to 6, will take about 2 hours, then another 2 hours for the next six files . So I really prefer something like NI or pulse or whatever doing it in the background.......


----------



## cedricm (Nov 2, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> Wow, you must have a real good connection......I am downloading now files 1 to 6, will take about 2 hours, then another 2 hours for the next six files . So I really prefer something like NI or pulse or whatever doing it in the background.......


Yes, I'm lucky to have a great fiber connection.


----------



## Daren Audio (Nov 2, 2021)

Delboy said:


> Really annoying as I cannot pay in $ as it defaults to £39 which is about £11 dearer plus vat
> Id rather pay vat on the USD price and save £11 ... drat
> Anywhere else selling this upgrade in the US


Another option is to upgrade directly through Sonuscore.com website.
They have USD$ option now which is great! No currency conversion fees!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2021)

So is Elysion 2 source samples mostly synths, pads, plucks, SFX, ..etc. or does it also have some acoustic sounds i.e. strings, brass, w.winds ?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 2, 2021)

Rich4747 said:


> If Sonuscore is reading this yes...Please add a scrolling mouse wheel function to presets for TOC2, and Elysion 2.


That's a limitation within Kontakt, unfortunately.


----------



## Lukas (Nov 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


>



However, this is the preset walkthrough for Elysion 1 (2019).



Paul Owen said:


> Official walkthrough needed.


Sonuscore asked me to create this little preset playthrough (@muziksculp already linked it above):




Only single patch demos and no editing - I played this just as you hear it in the video.


----------



## Lukas (Nov 2, 2021)

Virtuoso said:


> And you can't use a mouse wheel to scroll through the preset list - you have to grab and drag the scroll bar.


You won't find a Kontakt library that lets you scroll through lists because Kontakt doesn't even allow that.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 2, 2021)

Lukas said:


> However, this is the preset walkthrough for Elysion 1 (2019).
> 
> 
> Sonuscore asked me to create this little preset playthrough (@muziksculp already linked it above):
> ...



Phew.......Really thanks for this preset playthrough.

From the very "aggressive" description I really was afraid this will be a cinematic-trailer addon to Elysion while I use it mainly for some ambient stuff and love it for this. 

But your playthrough showed me that with the new stuff (even IF there is this cinematic/trailer stuff in the foreground) there will be enough interesting for the slower, chill side of it


----------



## BassClef (Nov 2, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> Phew.......Really thanks for this preset playthrough.
> 
> From the very "aggressive" description I really was afraid this will be a cinematic-trailer addon to Elysion while I use it mainly for some ambient stuff and love it for this.
> 
> But your playthrough showed me that with the new stuff (even IF there is this cinematic/trailer stuff in the foreground) there will be enough interesting for the slower, chill side of it


I often use some of the more aggressive patches but tone them down in the MIXER my lowering the volume of the offending parts of the 5-part patch, or muting, or replacing that parts with something softer.


----------



## Lukas (Nov 2, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> But your playthrough showed me that with the new stuff (even IF there is this cinematic/trailer stuff in the foreground) there will be enough interesting for the slower, chill side of it


The good thing is that you can use all the presets exactly as they are, but if you want you have full control over the five slots and you can either tweak them or - if some of them bother you - just mute or filter them. So if you actually like a patch, but it's too aggressive or too prominent for your song, it's relatively easy to get it more subtle.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 2, 2021)

Finished the update tonight (if not today, sigh....., will be a hard wakeup today going to work) and one thing I am really absolutely not happy about is the new preset browser. I really loved the presets being organized after the stars, even if unconventional but this was the heart of Elysion for me . Now you have that tag-based "all-in-one" browser like evrywhere else, might be more functional but .


----------



## BassClef (Nov 2, 2021)

Ok… now I have the Legacy version and 2.0 version. My prior Logic projects that have Elysian patches still work fine. 

However since 2.0 has the legacy patches in it, I assume that I can replace those Legacy patches with the same inside 2.0, and then delete the Legacy version. That will save space on external drives. Right?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2021)

Lukas said:


> However, this is the preset walkthrough for Elysion 1 (2019).


OH.. didn't realize that. Thanks for pointing that out. 

I will surely watch the new version 2 walkthrough. 

THANKS


----------



## Daren Audio (Nov 2, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> Finished the update tonight (if not today, sigh....., will be a hard wakeup today going to work) and one thing I am really absolutely not happy about is the new preset browser. I really loved the presets being organized after the stars, even if unconventional but this was the heart of Elysion for me . Now you have that tag-based "all-in-one" browser like evrywhere else, might be more functional but .


@KarlHeinz I like the new GUI as it gives you two options!
It does allow you to select the old Elysion 1 GUI and use the stars for favorites.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2021)

What other libraries do you think are very similar to Elysion 2, besides the version 1 ?


----------



## chillbot (Nov 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> What other libraries do you think are very similar to Elysion 2, besides the version 1 ?


Output Signal.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Output Signal.


Interesting, I never checked that one out. 

Thanks.


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> What other libraries do you think are very similar to Elysion 2, besides the version 1 ?


Elysion basically applies the motion engine of The Orchestra to non-orchestra instruments. It's a little bit more than that, but that's the core of it.

So beyond The Orchestra, I would consider any library that allows you to blend multiple instruments playing independent sequences as being similar to Elysion. This includes Arpology, Elysium (I know, name confusion), Tetrality, Riff Generation, Expeditions, and even Sonuscore's own Origins series and Mallet Flux.


----------



## Daren Audio (Nov 2, 2021)

Virtuoso said:


> Nice sounds but the UI is still _tiny_ with fuzzy, hard to read text. And you can't use a mouse wheel to scroll through the preset list - you have to grab and drag the scroll bar.





Lukas said:


> You won't find a Kontakt library that lets you scroll through lists because Kontakt doesn't even allow that.


A workaround: Within Kontakt's interface, you can assign MIDI CC1 (Mod Wheel) by right-clicking on the preset menu bar. This easily allows you to scroll up and down and doesn't affect Dynamics when you move back to the MAIN screen.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> Elysion basically applies the motion engine of The Orchestra to non-orchestra instruments. It's a little bit more than that, but that's the core of it.
> 
> So beyond The Orchestra, I would consider any library that allows you to blend multiple instruments playing independent sequences as being similar to Elysion. This includes Arpology, Elysium (I know, name confusion), Tetrality, Riff Generation, Expeditions, and even Sonuscore's own Origins series and Mallet Flux.


Thanks  

Would you classify Omnisphere as a similar product ?


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks
> 
> Would you classify Omnisphere as a similar product ?


That's an interesting question... Omnisphere is versatile enough to be many things, and I suppose you could use multi patches with independent arps to achieve similar results as Elysion. The workflow would be more cumbersome than using a purpose-built library like Elysion, but you would definitely have a wider array of sounds to choose from.

If you're an adept Omnisphere user, you can realistically obviate the need for a lot of libraries. Omnisphere can cover a lot of territory, but it's not necessarily the most convenient or efficient tool to use in every case. A library like Elysion makes it easy to browse thru and configure blended multi-patches. If you feel comfortable setting up your own multi-arped patches in Omnisphere, then Elysion may be of less interest.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> That's an interesting question... Omnisphere is versatile enough to be many things, and I suppose you could use multi patches with independent arps to achieve similar results as Elysion. The workflow would be more cumbersome than using a purpose-built library like Elysion, but you would definitely have a wider array of sounds to choose from.
> 
> If you're an adept Omnisphere user, you can realistically obviate the need for a lot of libraries. Omnisphere can cover a lot of territory, but it's not necessarily the most convenient or efficient tool to use in every case. A library like Elysion makes it easy to browse thru and configure blended multi-patches. If you feel comfortable setting up your own multi-arped patches in Omnisphere, then Elysion may be of less interest.


THANKS  

I agree with your points regarding Omnisphere. 

By the way, I checked Elysium, and I kind of like the type of sounds it offers more than what I heard from Elyson 2. I guess it's just a matter of taste. Do you own Elysium ?


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> THANKS
> 
> I agree with your points regarding Omnisphere.
> 
> By the way, I checked Elysium, and I kind of like the type of sounds it offers more than what I heard from Elyson 2. I guess it's just a matter of taste. Do you own Elysium ?


Yes, I have Elysium and I think it's capable of some really nice sounds, but to be honest, it never really clicked with me. I've tried on several occasions to fit it into various projects, but usually end up using something else instead.

Elysium's sequencer UI is very powerful and versatile, but for me, it's also a bit cryptic. Every time I pull up Elysium, I need to open the manual to figure out how to work the sequencer all over again. It just doesn't sink into my brain - but that's just me, YMMV.

Of all the similar libraries I mentioned above, Arpology and Riff Generation are my favorites, and I get a lot of use out of both. I just haven't been able to warm up to Elysium, unfortunately.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> Yes, I have Elysium and I think it's capable of some really nice sounds, but to be honest, it never really clicked with me. I've tried on several occasions to fit it into various projects, but usually end up using something else instead.
> 
> Elysium's sequencer UI is very powerful and versatile, but for me, it's also a bit cryptic. Every time I pull up Elysium, I need to open the manual to figure out how to work the sequencer all over again. It just doesn't sink into my brain - but that's just me, YMMV.
> 
> Of all the similar libraries I mentioned above, Arpology and Riff Generation are my favorites, and I get a lot of use out of both. I just haven't been able to warm up to Elysium, unfortunately.


Interesting. I need to double check this detail. I hate convoluted and not very intuitive GUI's , where I have to refer to the user manual all the time.

I also heard their other two libraries, Orbit, and Eclipse, I like Orbit quite a bit too. 

Oh.. and I noticed this is a commercial thread, so I won't discuss any competing libraries here. There is always the Sample Talk section to discuss that.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 2, 2021)

Elysium is included in Elysium 2.
There are quite a few videos from Sonuscore demonstrating Elysium. You can watch them to get a good idea of what the product sounds like.

If you like what hear, it'll be at a minimum a source of inspiration, and a way not to start a new composition from a blank page. 

Although the process could be improved, I'm pretty sure re you can export the midi, just like the Orchestra, for further tweaking or switching one or more instruments.

No time to play with it before the weekend, but I look forward to assessing the usefulness of the new possibility of loading a single instrument.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 3, 2021)

Daren Audio said:


> @KarlHeinz I like the new GUI as it gives you two options!
> It does allow you to select the old Elysion 1 GUI and use the stars for favorites.


Thanks, great .


----------



## Adam Hooper (Nov 3, 2021)

I have this product, and I really enjoy it, for just the versatility it offers for spacy themes!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 3, 2021)

The current price of Elysion 2 is $249. will there be a BF discount deal ?

What about CPU usage, is it very efficient ? 

Thanks.


----------



## davidson (Nov 3, 2021)

Could someone from @Best Service Tomasz please elaborate on the 'Supernatural Workflow' feature? Does the library come with shapeshifters and/or poltergeists?


----------



## MeloKeyz (Nov 3, 2021)

jon wayne said:


> I had 3 Sonuscore products, only kept Elyision because it was unique. When I look at the V2, I see minimal improvements warranting extra $$$. Still a good product, as is!


And the extra $$$ is just 39$ for the upgrade which is still nothing


----------



## MeloKeyz (Nov 3, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> So is Elysion 2 source samples mostly synths, pads, plucks, SFX, ..etc. or does it also have some acoustic sounds i.e. strings, brass, w.winds ?


It's a hybrid/synth library. No orchestra!


----------



## shadowsoflight (Nov 3, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> The current price of Elysion 2 is $249. will there be a BF discount deal ?
> 
> What about CPU usage, is it very efficient ?
> 
> Thanks.



These products usually go on sale around BF, but not the year they are released. Elysion 2 will probably stay at full price until BF 2022.

I was able to run Elysion 1 on my 10 year old computer (AMD Phenom II 3.2 GHz) when I got it last year, so CPU usage must not be too bad.



davidson said:


> Could someone from @Best Service Tomasz please elaborate on the 'Supernatural Workflow' feature? Does the library come with shapeshifters and/or poltergeists?



They missed an opportunity, imho, to say 'Workflow at Lightspeed'!


----------



## BDReflet (Nov 3, 2021)

Jumping in late in this conversation, my understanding is that Elysion 2 is an expansion of the original Elysion library, correct? Can someone confirm this? Or do the two libraries have completely different samples? If I upgrade to version 2 will that replace version 1?


----------



## shadowsoflight (Nov 3, 2021)

BDReflet said:


> Jumping in late in this conversation, my understanding is that Elysion 2 is an expansion of the original Elysion library, correct? Can someone confirm this? Or do the two libraries have completely different samples? If I upgrade to version 2 will that replace version 1?



Version 2 replaces Version 1. In fact, Version 1 is no longer available at the Sonuscore or Best Service web stores.


----------



## BDReflet (Nov 3, 2021)

shadowsoflight said:


> Version 2 replaces Version 1. In fact, Version 1 is no longer available at the Sonuscore or Best Service web stores.


Thank you for that confirmation!


----------



## MeloKeyz (Nov 3, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks
> 
> Would you classify Omnisphere as a similar product ?


I really think of it like this. Synths like Omnisphere, Massive, FM8, ..etc are the sound factories of libraries like Elysion, Deep Blue, Abstrung, Cinematrix, Grainstates,..etc. The latter are the CAKE and the former are the BAKERY.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Nov 3, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> The current price of Elysion 2 is $249. will there be a BF discount deal ?
> 
> What about CPU usage, is it very efficient ?
> 
> Thanks.


The old Elysion was/still a CPU breeze so I believe the new one will be the same. Maybe next year they offer a discount but don't expect it to go down in this black Friday


----------



## MeloKeyz (Nov 3, 2021)

shadowsoflight said:


> Version 2 replaces Version 1. In fact, Version 1 is no longer available at the Sonuscore or Best Service web stores.


But it's still installed as a new separate library on the drive. It doesn't replace it physically.


----------



## Lukas (Nov 3, 2021)

BDReflet said:


> Jumping in late in this conversation, my understanding is that Elysion 2 is an expansion of the original Elysion library, correct? Can someone confirm this?


Elysion 2 is not an expansion. It includes all patches of Elysion 1.



muziksculp said:


> What about CPU usage, is it very efficient ?


I recorded the preset screencast on my older production machine (~ 2012) and I did not have any CPU issues.


----------



## shadowsoflight (Nov 3, 2021)

MeloKeyz said:


> But it's still installed as a new separate library on the drive. It doesn't replace it physically.


Good clarification. @BDReflet if you have number 1 it won't suddenly disappear, and you will have to manually convert old projects. If you're new to Elysion then 2 will have everything in one spot.


----------



## Delboy (Nov 3, 2021)

Nope .. as soon as one hits Paypal it switches to UKP39 with Vat at £6 = £45 = $61
If I pay in dollars it would be $39 = £16 less


----------



## MeloKeyz (Nov 3, 2021)

Delboy said:


> Nope .. as soon as one hits Paypal it switches to UKP39 with Vat at £6 = £45 = $61
> If I pay in dollars it would be $39 = £16 less


My upgrade was very smooth @SONUSCORE's website. No VAT! just checked out with the $39


----------



## MeloKeyz (Nov 3, 2021)

@SONUSCORE I noticed that the website didn't ask me for a proof of purchase of the original Elysion in order to upgrade. Or do you rely on users' order history to judge that?


----------



## Delboy (Nov 3, 2021)

Mybe Ill try with ccard payment instead and see if that works .. cheers MeloKeyz


----------



## davidson (Nov 3, 2021)

Delboy said:


> Nope .. as soon as one hits Paypal it switches to UKP39 with Vat at £6 = £45 = $61
> If I pay in dollars it would be $39 = £16 less


I'm in the UK and my total with VAT is coming out at £36.


----------



## Delboy (Nov 3, 2021)

Nope that wont work neither ... will send them a mail - fingers crossed


----------



## Delboy (Nov 3, 2021)

You are right Davison .. my mistake £36 incl the tax ... not as bad as originally mentioned.
Just whether to go for it or not?


----------



## MeloKeyz (Nov 3, 2021)

OK I just learned that because Elysion 1 is included in 2, you're not going to receive a new NA serial key. Instead, you're going to update the path in the exiting Elysion to point to the new one. As a result, you will see only Elysion 2 in Kontakt.

EDIT: Once all projects are updated, I think you can safely delete the legacy Elysion to preserve extra storage.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 3, 2021)

MeloKeyz said:


> OK I just learned that because Elysion 1 is included in 2, you're not going to receive a new NA serial key. Instead, you're going to update the path in the exiting Elysion to point to the new one. As a result, you will see only Elysion 2 in Kontakt.
> 
> EDIT: Once all projects are updated, I think you can safely delete the legacy Elysion to preserve extra storage.


If you follow the upgrade description (at least from bestservice) you will have to rename the old Eysion 1. So after that its "gone" inside the NI universe. So I doubt that you can open a project with Elysion 1 at all cause the name is different and I am sure NI wont open that but give you some error messages. But I have not tried.

But I might be wrong and maybe they have added something that it simply recognizes the patch inside Elysion 2 as it would have been Elysion 1.


----------



## PhilA (Nov 3, 2021)

As far as Kontakt is concerned it’s just Elysion. No v 1 or v 2. Native access shows it as Elysion but with a new version number, and to us new content and features to use. Old projects should just open without issue as far as I can see with my 10 minute test. IMHO it’s worth the small fee for the new content and patches.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 3, 2021)

PhilA said:


> As far as Kontakt is concerned it’s just Elysion. No v 1 or v 2. Native access shows it as Elysion but with a new version number, and to us new content and features to use. Old projects should just open without issue as far as I can see with my 10 minute test. IMHO it’s worth the small fee for the new content and patches.


Great, thanks for clarifying


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 3, 2021)

PhilA said:


> As far as Kontakt is concerned it’s just Elysion. No v 1 or v 2. Native access shows it as Elysion but with a new version number, and to us new content and features to use. Old projects should just open without issue as far as I can see with my 10 minute test. IMHO it’s worth the small fee for the new content and patches.


But the new nki is actually named differently - "Elysion 2" as opposed to the original "Elysion". So any project that contained the original nki will no longer find it.

Can that be solved by renaming the new nki?


----------



## PhilA (Nov 3, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> But the new nki is actually named differently - "Elysion 2" as opposed to the original "Elysion". So any project that contained the original nki will no longer find it.
> 
> Can that be solved by renaming the new nki?


I must admit I didn’t look at file names at the file system level. I renamed my v1 folder to Elysion_old and pointed native access at the new folder to repair. In Native Access and Kontakt itself things looked the same as before (except it was the new version once opened). I didn’t notice the nki had changed names.
I need to pull up some old projects tomorrow when I have time to look properly.


----------



## BassClef (Nov 3, 2021)

OK... After installing ver 2, which included my changing the name of the original version to Elysion Legacy, all of my older Logic projects (about a dozen) that used Elysion patches still loaded fine, using Elysion (original).

Then I went back through my approximately 12 projects and changed those patches to the "same named" ones in Elysion 2. Then I deleted the original Elysion version, which freed up about 15 GB of space on that external SSD.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Nov 4, 2021)

PhilA said:


> As far as Kontakt is concerned it’s just Elysion. No v 1 or v 2. Native access shows it as Elysion but with a new version number, and to us new content and features to use. Old projects should just open without issue as far as I can see with my 10 minute test. IMHO it’s worth the small fee for the new content and patches.


Exactly! The version number is just from within Native Access and to be honest I see it unprofessional from Sonuscore. I think it won't hurt to also change the PNG of the library as part of the "REPAIR" process 

EDIT: I mean .. think of it like this! They are marketing the thing using new trailer, new name "The Encounter", new RED-MARS graphics" and they still use the same old Elysion PNG in NA? lol


----------



## Best Service Wolfgang (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi everybody,
I hope you all enjoy Elysion 2 and will do my best to* clarify the "old" Elysion library folder situation*. Acording to our tests, it is safe to remove it from your disk. Elysion (1) is part of Elysion 2 and old projects should load without problems. However, using Apple Silicon, latest Logic (10.7) and Kontakt, Logic projects will open, you can hear the sound but Kontakt does not show a loaded instrument (does not happen on Intel Macs). We counterchecked with Studio One and Kontakt AU and are happy to report that everything works perfectly well.
So go ahead and delete the old library folder and if you regret doing so, you can download Elysion 1 from your Best Service user account whenever you like.
Have fun, Wolfgang!


----------



## Blason (Nov 7, 2021)

Hi everybody and Best Service support team,
I downloaded the new Elysion 2 version in my Logic Pro daw by following the instructions.
Working in Logic Pro, I created some projects templates with a Elysion 1 track associated with patches.
When I select this track, Logic Pro crashes and cannot load the module « Kontakt » and finally i don’t even delete this track.
Do you have a tips or tricks to help me out.
Thanks in advance


----------

